# Worst NEWS ever....



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

You know those rule changes WRT citizenship.... If you have not done you 2 years penance before June 30 this year you need 4 years to get your citizenship even if you activated your visa before 2007 rule change.

I can't do this for another 2 years, I'll go mad.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Halo said:


> You know those rule changes WRT citizenship.... If you have not done you 2 years penance before June 30 this year you need 4 years to get your citizenship even if you activated your visa before 2007 rule change.
> 
> I can't do this for another 2 years, I'll go mad.



do you get this news from DIAC? If yes then it's realy a bad news for all migrant who are not get au passport


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

era7bd said:


> do you get this news from DIAC? If yes then it's realy a bad news for all migrant who are not get au passport


Yup ! Australian Citizenship – Becoming an Australian Citizen

Not sure how they can change the rules mid-way as I was a PR before the rule change and planned my arrival accordingly.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Maybe they heard that you were leaving immediately you gained citizenship! 
Sorry, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hallo halo.........
Yes they are tightening everything including the Migration visa also suspended temperarly
.................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009 Arrived Australia May25th


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> Maybe they heard that you were leaving immediately you gained citizenship!
> Sorry, but I couldn't resist!


LOL.... Good one, you're lucky I'm not an OZI or it would have flow right over my head  or taken offence. Like I said to Dolly, I will push this as far as I can as I came over in good faith on the grounds I had to stay 2 years in the 5.

This is like torture - Two more years in Australia - > Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :spit:


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You can do it!!!!!! :lol:

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Two words "Truman Show"


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

Is the problem living in Aus, full stop ... or just where you are currently ?? rural ?? sorry ... i am missing the problem, as we havent even had a visa granted yet ?>??


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

darkwing said:


> Is the problem living in Aus, full stop ... or just where you are currently ?? rural ?? sorry ... i am missing the problem, as we havent even had a visa granted yet ?>??


You're from SA, you'll love it....... it will be like heaven on earth.


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

thanks .. these forums are doing my head in. I try to take into account where the person may be from just to get a bit of perpective... and it really seems that generally most south africans are happy in aus .. some even saying it is the best move they made. i was just reading a thread on another forum( a debate really) and i see you spent a good few years in SA. So i am going to say thank you .... So is living in Aus better than in SA .. but not the best bet for you? 

now ..... if only that darned visa will get processed so we can actually make a choice!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

darkwing said:


> thanks .. these forums are doing my head in. I try to take into account where the person may be from just to get a bit of perpective... and it really seems that generally most south africans are happy in aus .. some even saying it is the best move they made. i was just reading a thread on another forum( a debate really) and i see you spent a good few years in SA. So i am going to say thank you .... So is living in Aus better than in SA .. but not the best bet for you?
> 
> now ..... if only that darned visa will get processed so we can actually make a choice!!


Australia is an amazing place - safe, clean and it works.... you will be happy as Larry here (promise) - The people are great and generally get on well with South Africans. You are doing the BEST thing ever by leaving...... I wish you the best and if you have any specific questions please PM me.


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

thanks again... i have had most of my questions answered. we have a Vic state sponsorship and my hubby has a trade that is still on the SOL list... 

the only things that still worry me are : 

#When is the bloody visa going to be processed ( i know ... how long is a piece of string.. no one knows) 
# will we live a decent enough exisitance on his salary. i am used to working but with day being pricey i am hoping to find something part time. is this always an option ... especially in the smaller towns. 
# pretty scared of the cold.. we are Durbanites and love the weather .. expect for a few killer days in feb/ mar. 

any insight.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

darkwing said:


> thanks again... i have had most of my questions answered. we have a Vic state sponsorship and my hubby has a trade that is still on the SOL list...
> 
> the only things that still worry me are :
> 
> ...


- it will come...
- don't worry about money... your freedom will be worth 1000's
- its cold for about 4 months and you can always go live with the red-necks in Brisbane after you Victorian escapade. (we have central heating here )

PS Victoria is the best place in OZ IMHO


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

thanks !!!


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> You're from SA, you'll love it....... it will be like heaven on earth.


Cant wait (Rubbing hands gleefully!) (Doing a happy dance)

But. . .Seriously. . .

How can one move to OZ when you have done the following allready?:


- Skills asessed = Approved (TRA)
- Ielts done with band score of 7
- Spouse Ielts = 6
- 36 yrs 
- skill not on the CSL, but is on the *NEW* list: 32111-1 Auto Electrician
- Statewide Demand (Especially in WA) Strange?

Would it help to fly over and look for work, since online applications to companies have proven fruitless and futile?
Most ads say you must allready have permission to work in Australia. . .Hence the Idea of going in person?

Anyone with any Pointers?


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

pegleg said:


> Cant wait (Rubbing hands gleefully!) (Doing a happy dance)
> 
> But. . .Seriously. . .
> 
> ...


It is tough when most hr/recruitment functions in companies complain on one hand that there is a short of skilled people in the marketplace; and then with the other hand continue to insist tha applicants need to have permission to work in the country.

I have met many of these recruiters in the companies that I have worked for or consulted to - and in general they can be classified as "paper pushers". They couldn't formulate a workforce strategy if their lives depended on it and would have even less success driving interventions/actions to close the gap.

Now that the rant if over .... all I can suggest is the following: Find some way to get over to Australia and meet people in person. Impress the hell out of them and hope they have the foresight to see your potential and sponsor the visa.

Best of luck.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Just called the clowns.... Morons - They don't know themselves.... I now have to write to them as I could get and exception as they changed the rules AFTER I got my PR. As I said to them "what if you decide in 2 years to change the rule to 10 years" - So I will write to them and then take them to court if required.

The FUNNY part is their "computer" says I will be eligible for citizenship in Sept 2011 which is 3 years.... (and the rules say 4)


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Priceless! Although why am I not surprised :lol:

There is light at the end of the tunnel then........

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

There had better be as it does not BODE well for new applicants. Two more years could kill me


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

Pegleg, 

It seems we are very much in the same situation.... kind of a catch 22, not so. lets hope that the state migration plans list the occupations and move the processing time along. have you lodged for your visa ? 

could any of the other members comment on how difficult it is to actually find employment once the visa is granted. My OH is an refridgeration air con mechanic and I have 20 plus years in insurance. 

dw


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

darkwing said:


> Pegleg,
> 
> could any of the other members comment on how difficult it is to actually find employment once the visa is granted. My OH is an refridgeration air con mechanic and I have 20 plus years in insurance.
> 
> dw


Double post...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

darkwing said:


> Pegleg,
> 
> could any of the other members comment on how difficult it is to actually find employment once the visa is granted. My OH is an refridgeration air con mechanic and I have 20 plus years in insurance.
> 
> dw


Basically its as easy as any other country with a 5-6% unemployment rate... so if you are half decent you will get a job within 3 months.
BUT
Beware off the agents.... its Ozzi's first generally and don't except feedback as most agents have an IQ of around 85...and do their job about as well as their IQ. Just remember and its not "I are wearing a Jean Pant" its "I am wearing Denim trousers" (SA in-joke)

Good luck, once you're in its pretty plain sailing.


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

will stay clear of the "jean - pant"comments ... was just thinking yesterday that I better start practicing driving more decently. I drove my husbands Aunt from Sydney around a few years back and she was saying i would loose all my points in a week.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

darkwing said:


> will stay clear of the "jean - pant"comments ... was just thinking yesterday that I better start practicing driving more decently. I drove my husbands Aunt from Sydney around a few years back and she was saying i would loose all my points in a week.


That's another thing that will amaze you.... Driving here compared to SA is like chalk and cheese.... Large roads / slow speeds. No e-20's with 24 people inside driving at 160kph with bald tires.... Quite refreshing.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

My advice would be to ignore agencies and go direct to companies in your field. Halo was being kind as far as the IQs are conserned.I would say -70! Only one of my sons tried agencies and all he managed to get from them was total frustration. He is Australian and they didn't even know what his degree qualified him to do, even after a detailed explanation from him. Needless to say he found his own employment.


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

i suppose the universal truth is that you make your own luck. i have recently been retrenched and recieved no help thus far through the SA agencies. more success was to be had through networking , following up leads and being generally proactive.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Aussiejock said:


> My advice would be to ignore agencies and go direct to companies in your field. Halo was being kind as far as the IQs are conserned.I would say -70!


That's just rude  - 70 is down's, give them a little credit... (call it down the middle then... 77.5:tongue1


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

Halo said:


> That's just rude  - 70 is down's, give them a little credit... (call it down the middle then... 77.5:tongue1


Mentally deficient actually.


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

darkwing said:


> Pegleg,
> 
> It seems we are very much in the same situation.... kind of a catch 22, not so. lets hope that the state migration plans list the occupations and move the processing time along. have you lodged for your visa ?
> 
> ...


Catch 22. . . Exactly!

No. . .I have not lodged my visa yet. . . 

I intend to do the visa only once I have a: 1) Job offer in hand or: 2) Sponsorship from a company. . .But to do that it means taking advice and going to see companies in Person. . .though this is also an interesting test to see how companies in Australia deal with handicapped artisans. . . 

I was told there shouldn't be any problems. . .So, while others have small hurdles to cross, I have an additional one to cross. . .But always positive.  

I have another option, and thats to go as an investor, but that will be used when other options have been exhausted.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

What if you don't get 1 or 2?


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

I am sure all companies are eager to have equity targets met, irrespective of where they are. I am sure your skills will be apparent and that any disability will not stand in your way.


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

darkwing said:


> I am sure all companies are eager to have equity targets met, irrespective of where they are. I am sure your skills will be apparent and that any disability will not stand in your way.


Well, its the attitude that I find here in SA - I will explain. . .

I have been handicapped since 2005, by a third party company and not the present one that I'm working for.
My empoyment situation at present has been that of "pity" and was given a position which was nice at the time, but has proven to be stagnant in any further prospects - ie, no future - dead end job.

While they (My current employer) had carried me (Salary wise for 6 months @ 100% of package, then 7 months on 75% salary package) while convalescing @ hospital / then at home, which by law in SA, is only compulsory for 3 months (then you would have been on your own)

This is extremely admiral of my current Employer (None of it was their Fault!)
I would like to name the company, but due to legal process, which will hopefully be coming to a close - According to my attorney - this is where option 3 would come in as an investor.
The settlement amount is what I had want to use as an investment alternative:
That is to buy a franchise from Suzuki, since they do have 13 franchise opportunities scattered across australia, available since last check.

Cars, bikes, jetski's, boats, power equipment, etc is what its at. :eyebrows:

But to get back to your topic. . .If I was a total outsider in the job market looking for work here in SA, I would have a serious problem had it not been for my current situation.

Case in point: I did a trial run to test the situation: I phoned Hr Anonymously to enquire about an advertised position and I told them of my skills and they were very keen. . .but when I mentioned my Handicap, the situation changed to "We will get back to you", which of course has never happened. 

Another problem is. . . my skin colour, even according to "Equity policy" my skin colour now doesnt cut it - Yes, I'm a caucasian male.
So my prospects in Australia should be pretty good as they dont have BEE or BBBEE or any of its derivatives, etc. 

My ideal situation at present would be to get suitable employment in Australia, then save my funds and *later decide *whats the best course of action, so as not to play my card too soon.
Business in the current economic climate is one of caution, so rather be cautious than be a fool and speedily parted with one's money! 

Well thats my 2c worth. . .


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

ok .. i understand. no one wants a token or dead end situation. well hopefully the settlement gives you some financial options and that AUS is the country of opportunity for you in every way. 

dw


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

darkwing said:


> ok .. i understand. no one wants a token or dead end situation. well hopefully the settlement gives you some financial options and that AUS is the country of opportunity for you in every way.
> 
> dw


I have done an EOI (expression of interest) for New zealand about a month back - costing about R2k = 400NZ$), so that destination would also be an option. 
The weather would be quite interesting. . .Comparing to SA
Looking at their skills list I saw that my skill was virtually at the top of their list of skills in Demand. . .


----------



## darkwing (May 26, 2010)

sounds like an option. i am very afraid of the weather in Vic .. where we have state sponsorship ... but am getting my mind around it. as durbanites it is a big adjustment.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

darkwing said:


> sounds like an option. i am very afraid of the weather in Vic .. where we have state sponsorship ... but am getting my mind around it. as durbanites it is a big adjustment.


At least you get away from that horrid humidity.... (its not Europe for heavens sake - its a few degrees out and you will get proper seasons)


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

DIAC just called me..... - What a joke, they don't even know there own rules.... Basically I need to stay another year (3 years..... Bizarre but that's it) so now I push further - Complaints tomorrow and then lets see - Government next.

How can they change the rules at will.... ? You get your PR and then in x years they tell you - Sorry ! - This is NOT cricket.


----------



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

Halo said:


> DIAC just called me..... - What a joke, they don't even know there own rules.... Basically I need to stay another year (3 years..... Bizarre but that's it) so now I push further - Complaints tomorrow and then lets see - Government next.
> 
> How can they change the rules at will.... ? You get your PR and then in x years they tell you - Sorry ! - This is NOT cricket.



One year goes by very quickly. . .Hang in there!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

pegleg said:


> One year goes by very quickly. . .Hang in there!


Cheers... Funny thing that Phalaborwa, it was a place the South Africans wanted me to attend the army - Thank the good Lord I gave them the finger.

But thanks for the encouragement...... If I was from SA, I would never leave this place.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Update

Called the complaints DEPT - Spoke to the usual uptight arrogant ^&%^£ that lurk in the DIAC.
Basically he reckons it was up to me to view any rules changes.... (you can imagine what I told him) - So now it goes to the policy writers and get their take on it...

Next step - Immigration lawyer

Do you realise how this can affect everyone going forward? They grant you a Visa in good faith then change rules on a whim. This cannot be just.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Immigration Lawer = Dead loss - Everyone is scared of DIAC. (this place is like school)

*Lets email the man:*

Chris Evans' Contact Details
Senator Evans as the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship

For issues relating to Senator Evans' duties as the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship please use the following contact details.

Address:
Senator Chris Evans
Minister for Immigration and Citizenship
Parliament House
Canberra ACT 2600

Telephone: 02 6277 7860
Fax: 02 6273 4144
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Halo why do you want Australian citizenship if you plan to return to the UK? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cnf said:


> Halo why do you want Australian citizenship if you plan to return to the UK? Or am I missing something?


Perhaps I want to come back... Perhaps I would like to stay.... Perhaps my kids might like the 80's - I just don't like double standards.


----------



## Cloudberry (Jun 12, 2010)

Halo said:


> Just called the clowns.... Morons - They don't know themselves.... I now have to write to them as I could get and exception as they changed the rules AFTER I got my PR. As I said to them "what if you decide in 2 years to change the rule to 10 years" - So I will write to them and then take them to court if required.
> 
> The FUNNY part is their "computer" says I will be eligible for citizenship in Sept 2011 which is 3 years.... (and the rules say 4)


Same thing happened to my husband. We thought he had another year to wait for citizenship but their little computer said he was eligible a year before that ie. immediately. Who were we to argue? He took the citizenship test and booked in for his ceremony


----------



## Cloudberry (Jun 12, 2010)

Halo said:


> Perhaps I want to come back... Perhaps I would like to stay.... Perhaps my kids might like the 80's - I just don't like double standards.


LOL it does seem a bit weird that someone who feels they are doing "penance" by having to live in Australia to fulfill citizenship requirements really wants Australian citizenship. 

When you start saying things like "I can't do this for another 2 years, I'll go mad." surely you have to question if it's worth it? Life's far too short to live in such agony. 

And you're not the only one. I know loads of people who are from the EU who are "doing time" in Australia just to get the magic citizenship paper and passport. I just don't get it. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cloudberry said:


> And you're not the only one. I know loads of people who are from the EU who are "doing time" in Australia just to get the magic citizenship paper and passport. I just don't get it. Maybe I'm missing something?


Easy answer:

1. I may want to come back?
2. My kids will have a choice where to live.
3. I may want to retire here?
4. Perhaps I can help in some small way to bring Australians into the 00's.

And remember, this is Australia, not Iraq so it not complete torture... that only occurs when I have the misfortune to catch a glimpse of television.


----------

